# LG N2R1 Password Issue?



## themoodude

Please note although I did recently request help in recovering a password for this device that is not the nature of this post. I am now aware that recovering passwords is not allowed under forum rules. Please continue reading.

As mentioned in a previous thread (closed); I attempted to change the password for my admin account on my LG N2R1 NAS Device. I did this via the Browser-Based management feature (to my knowledge the only means to manage the devices passwords, etc). My concern however stems from this; after setting (apparently successfully) the password to a secure one (of 14 characters, mixed case, including symbols and numbers), I found myself unable to log in. The device also runs as an FTP server on my network, so I used this to run a dictionary attack of 500,000 variants of the password I believed I had set to allow for common typos.

This unfortunately came up dry and leads to my query. I'm not entirely sure what this device is actually running but is there a feasible way that in attempting to set a secure password as mentioned above via http, an error could've occurred resulting in something completely different being set as a password? I've also tried the password substituting in html entities for symbols to no avail. Does anyone know of a means by which characters may have been replaced, or how such a string could cause a breakdown in the software to result in my not having access?

NB: I do sincerely apologise if this seems too close to password recovery; however I genuinely have no idea how this situation has arisen. I was not warned of any invalid text within the string when I entered it. Could accidentally using invalid characters result in this? If so could they have been replaced by entities or similar? Any ideas would be great as to just how this could have happened?


----------



## LitZ

> Due to security reasons, passwords can only be changed in the web admin interface. If you forget the admin password, the NAS would have to be reset by a service technician.
> 
> If you do have access to the web admin interface...All passwords can be changed in the User list (Share -> User). Click the User ID to change the password.





Code:


http://www.lg.com/uk/support/product/support-product-profile.jsp?customerModelCode=N2R1DB2&initialTab=faq&targetPage=support-product-profile&searchEngineModelCode=N2R1DB2

LitZ


----------



## dai

we don't help with password problems at all

contact lg support


----------

